# Trouble installing scponly



## circus78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I've trouble with re-compiling scponly port.
I need to add "chroot" option, so  I'm trying to use make config command.
This is the output:



> /usr/ports/shells/scponly# make config
> Syntax error: redirection unexpected
> *** Error code 2
> 
> Stop in /usr/ports/shells/scponly.



And this is make -dA config (for debug):

...


> ...
> 
> .y.out          :
> ${YACC} ${YFLAGS} ${.IMPSRC}
> ...



Any suggestion?
Thankyou


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## circus78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry,
FreeBSD 6.4-stable


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

I was afraid of something like that. FreeBSD 6.4 went End-of-Life in November 2010 and is therefor not supported anymore.


----------



## circus78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi SirDice,
thankyou for your quick reply.
Do you think I can safely upgrade?
Should I perform several upgrade until 9.0?


----------



## gkontos (Jul 5, 2012)

Backup and reinstall, it is faster.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

I would update to 7.4 first. See how that works out. That version is still supported and you can take some time to figure out if and how you want to go for 8.3 or 9.0.


----------



## circus78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thankyou.


----------

